# 4x4x4 Questions



## Rayne (Mar 25, 2010)

For Mefferts cubes, are the tiles removable and can you replace them with stickers/tiles from cubesmith, do the tiles wear out, does mefferts use the standard rubiks color scheme, and is Eastsheen or Mefferts better for 4x4x4?


----------



## kooixh (Mar 25, 2010)

yes the tiles are removeable use a sharp thick knives to do it so you will not break your knifes.yes it use standard color scheme meffert is better but i reccomand QJ


----------



## Owen (Mar 25, 2010)

QJ is the best. QJ's #1. QJ helps to get er done.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 25, 2010)

Should I use mini QJ or normal?


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 26, 2010)

Mini


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Mini


If you have small hands.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Should I use mini QJ or normal?



Normal. Locks less, and moves faster.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > Should I use mini QJ or normal?
> ...



Breaks less.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 26, 2010)

Are the stickers durable because QJ isn't listed as one of the 4x4x4 cubes that cubesmith stickers/tile will work on. <-- Because of this I'm actually considering getting an Eastsheen (I'm kind of a neat freak, I want all of my cubes to use the same color scheme using cubesmith stickers/tiles) so if the difference is small between QJ and Eastsheen I think I will get Eastsheen. If it isn't could someone link a white Mini QJ and a white QJ from popbuying or cfu? I'm still having trouble navigating those sites, but I'm pretty sure cfu doesnt have them.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

QJ

miniQJ - Same size as Eastsheen.

The Cubesmith stickers are made for Eastsheen/miniQJ size, but I'd imaging they would work on QJ as well.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> QJ
> 
> miniQJ - Same size as Eastsheen.
> 
> The Cubesmith stickers are made for Eastsheen/miniQJ size, but I'd imaging they would work on QJ as well.



yea i have cubesmiths on my mini qj....theyd prolly just be a tiny bit small on the regular qj


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

DaBear said:


> yea i have cubesmiths on my mini qj....theyd prolly just be a tiny bit small on the regular qj



I probably wouldn't mind that at all. That's what, 1 mm around each sticker extra?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Rayne said:
> ...



False. 

I have both, and the mini QJ is much more robustly built. If someone else has both, take out the corners of each, and see how much more plastic is connected on the mini than to the normal. I broke two corners from a leg just regularly cubing and the other by twisting the piece in its socket (stupid, but I was playing around too much).

Also, the mini QJ happens to be a lot faster out of the box, and they are equally as fast after break in. The mini is better because it is easier to handle, and it is competition legal.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 26, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > Should I use mini QJ or normal?
> ...



I disagree. 

I've been torn between using my mini and my normal for quite a while. For me, both have equal pros and cons. Note that these are just my cubes, and your's may vary.

Mini: Locks up a lot, but I can turn it a lot faster than normal.
Normal: SMOOTH(for me) and doesn't lock up as much, but it doesn't turn as fast.

I've been leaning toward my mini lately. I like fasts.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 26, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



Are you saying QJ is not competition legal?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 26, 2010)

Technically they're not but they usually let you use it for 4x4speed. The tiles make it illegal for BLD.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



All QJs are legal in competitions.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 26, 2010)

I definitely think mini QJ is the way to go, as I have had 3 QJs, which have all broken after dropping from little more than 3 ft. The corners of one also tended to break.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I definitely think mini QJ is the way to go, as I have had 3 QJs, which have all broken after dropping from little more than 3 ft. The corners of one also tended to break.



W/E. I personally prefer regular.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 26, 2010)

Try a YJ, if you are willing to pin mod it. I just finished gluing the pins on mine, and I will tell you how it turns out compared to both Mefferts, QJ, and mini QJ (I have all of them)


----------



## Rayne (Mar 26, 2010)

The mini qj uses stickers right?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


Sorry, I thought he said mini QJ.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

Rayne said:


> The mini qj uses stickers right?



Yeah.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 26, 2010)

On one of the corners, a raised "QJ" is slapped on.


> 3j)	Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece.
> 
> 3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the *centre* pieces.



So the normal QJ is NOT competition legal. In the proposed new regulations, it is legal. But we are still operating under the current regulations for the time being.

And anyway, the normal QJ REALLY hurts when you turn it and catch a fingernail. I can't speak for the non-tiled, but just get the mini. It's really good.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2010)

The normal QJ 4x4 works very nicely in my opinion. I've done the "squrcle" mod to it and removed the tiles, and now I constantly average 1:20. I removed the tiles with a scrape-rite blade. It worked well. Slap on some cubesmith 4x4 bright stickers, and I have the best cube in my collection! Its amazing though. But, the tiles are very durable, but the pieces are a bit fragile. Ive broken 5-7 on my QJ.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I might just get a miniQJ some time soon. Are there any mini2x2's?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 27, 2010)

@miniGOINGS
Junior Cube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> @miniGOINGS
> Junior Cube



One that turns decently?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > @miniGOINGS
> ...



HAHAHA. Yep.

Umhh... are Maru 2x2x2 big?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> HAHAHA. Yep.



Ok... So I'm done with 3x3's for now.

For 2x2's;
-I have a LanLan
*-I want an Eastsheen 2x2*

For 4x4's;
-I have a Rubik's Revenge
*-I want a miniQJ*

For 5x5's;
-I have none...
*-I want a YJ
-I want a Vcube5*

Wow, anything I missed?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> On one of the corners, a raised "QJ" is slapped on.
> 
> 
> > 3j)	Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece.
> ...



Do you not understand that there are NO publicized cases of a competition where a competitor was not allowed to use a tiled QJ 4x4 for 4x4 speed?


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

LOLS I have used A tiled QJ in a competition, just with cube smith tiles


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



i'm just gonna get a maru for the lube. And cuz it has a regular colour scheme. Lube is for my f-ii. 

I THINK... maru is 2 mm smaller than lan lan


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> LOLS I have used A tiled QJ in a competition, just with cube smith tiles



I meant QJ tiles.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


For your information, a Maru is 2 mm smaller than a LanLan


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


thanks. edited


----------



## theace (Mar 28, 2010)

This is kinda unrelated but still... My dad picked up a rubik's brand 4x4 for me today. It sucks. Don't get it. Pops like mad (a minimum of 3 pops per solve i think). Anyway, i'm using this thing called the reduction method and i wanna know just how bad these times are. Oh yeah, i'm using a lil bit of double edge pairing (i'm still unsure of how it works, still figuring it out).

Yeah, so the centers take me about 1:30 on an average and the edge pairs take me about 4 to 5 minutes more. I've got an average of about 7 minutes with about 2 odd hours of solving.

Any advice on timing improvements? I use a 2 look LL and know my parity.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

theace said:


> This is kinda unrelated but still... My dad picked up a rubik's brand 4x4 for me today. It sucks. Don't get it. Pops like mad (a minimum of 3 pops per solve i think). Anyway, i'm using this thing called the reduction method and i wanna know just how bad these times are. Oh yeah, i'm using a lil bit of double edge pairing (i'm still unsure of how it works, still figuring it out).
> 
> Yeah, so the centers take me about 1:30 on an average and the edge pairs take me about 4 to 5 minutes more. I've got an average of about 7 minutes with about 2 odd hours of solving.
> 
> Any advice on timing improvements? I use a 2 look LL and know my parity.


Practice. Also do a advanced edge pairing method, the Syuhei 
click here for a video
Also if it is besides the point you should make a separate question thread


----------



## Truncator (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > @miniGOINGS
> ...


Mini Eastsheen 2x2


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Truncator said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


never heard of that before


----------



## Truncator (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's on Popbuying as well. I would link you to it, but their website is down right now.


----------



## michaellahti (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's meant to put on your cell phone or key chain. It's not for speedcubing.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 28, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...



mine works fine


----------



## Rayne (Mar 28, 2010)

I've decided on Mini QJ, I'll order it once popbuying is up again.

EDIT: I ordered it today off of http://www.speedcubeshop.com/


----------

